# Year End Player Assessment-Player One: Dirk Nowitzki



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

38.1 MPG 26.1 PPG 9.7 RPG 3.1 APG 1.5 BPG 1.2 SPG 45.9 FG% 86.9 FT%​39.9 3FG%​
1st Team All-NBA​
NBA All-Star Reserve​
Eclipsed the 10,000 point mark this year​



P.S.: This is an idea we "borrowed" from the Raptors board. Thanks guys!​


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Dirk did improve his play and aggresiveness, but his flopping is hurting the team. I hope next year he goes to the basket to finish instead of drawing fouls. He also needs to take more 3's.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

For the season, his play has far exceeded my expectations. Take away Nash, and an entire cast of unfamiliar players around him, he has been better on offense and defense. 

The postseason is a whole different story.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

This yea I think Dirk played better than I thought he would. I agree with SMDre that his flopping hurts the team.


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

Man I used to love Dallas and Dirk but fact is he's a crybaby *****.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I think we should do A,B,C,D,E,F as grades, but thats just IMO

Personally, I'm torn between giving Dirk the top or second top one, due to his lackluster playoffs

He had a great season, and became the only player who never attended high school or college in America to get onto the All-NBA 1st team so he gets the highest vote from me


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Dirk's regular season was great and he lead the team to a very good regular season record. However, in the playoffs, the Suns exposed that he can't take advantage of size mismatches. Dirk needs to add a true post game to his skill set so that when a team attempts to guard him with a point guard, he can run off a screen and set up on the block.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

do u mean the whole season including playoffs or just the regular season b/c that changes the vote depending on which one it is


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Everything


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

I'll give him a B as in *****.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

I want all these dirk bashing posts to be brought back next year when hes dominant. And he will be.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I'm sorry but after his pathedic playoff performance I wouldn't care if we replaced him with an all-star who has some balls. Honestly, some of the best runs we had against the Suns were when he was on the bench. 

Dirk did step it up durring the regular season but he still can't play D. Often lost on defense, he just doesn't have good defensive habits. He'll follow his man through the lane just to get posted up more than any all-star I've ever seen. My high school coach would pull guys of the game for stuff like that. And when will he learn that when you have long white arms its obvious when you reach. Just keep your feet moving and your hands up. 

Dirk and whoever for KG is my pipedream of an offseason. :laugh:


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

VeN said:


> I want all these dirk bashing posts to be brought back next year when hes dominant. And he will be.


He's on a downward spiral the NBA is catching up with him he was never great he was just something new. However let's say he puts up 30 and 10 (i'll even leave out the fact that whoever he is guarding usually has a career night every time they play him) it still won't change he's a whining ***** *** *****.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Wow. I guess we're a little tiffed about the season ending, eh ?

I put him about where I expected, I guess. If Damp wasn't here, he'd still be popping jumpers. I agree, unless he develops a low post game, I don't think he can evolve into much more than he is - and that's a big question.

His body is thin. Unless he's standing next to Bradley, it's impossible to think he could muscle up; and without more mass, he would get pushed around in the paint. I think he would be better served developing a nice hook and maybe a turn around. His game plan as far as match ups should remain: the threat of busting a J can draw bigs out to cover him, that's when he's got to take it to the hole hard...

...and don't cry after the play. :upset:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

and youll all be praising him next year, its sad...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

VeN said:


> and youll all be praising him next year, its sad...


It's not sad. We're like coaches...we get mad when you know something needs to be addresed; when it's addressed, everything is peachy. :bsmile:


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

His numbers will go down and his whining will go up mark my word.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

_Dre said:


> P.S.: This is an idea we "borrowed" from the Raptors board. Thanks guys!​


No problem little brother. I might've stolen it from somewhere else, I can't remember. Hence the screen name.


----------



## yavoon (Jul 2, 2005)

huge chokejob in the playoffs, what more is there to say? also showed signs of creating lockerroom tension by peddling off blame on other ppl. 

desperately needs a postgame coming into next year.


----------

